#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о введении в природу ума.

## Роман К

Прочитал  Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче и вот имею вопрос. Он много говорит о введении в природу ума -ригпа, которое делает учитель. Так вот вопрос в том, как это практически возможно? Что такое, например, может сделать лама, чтобы не очень то великий практик, но который хочет таковым стать, узнал наконец это ригпа. Это видимо практикуется в традиции Ньингма? какие есть объяснения на этот счет ?.

----------


## Socalledi

Думаю, это как раз и будет великий практик.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Сейчас как раз читаю "Далай-лама о Дзогчен". Он там подробно про это рассказывает и все объясняет. 

Я думаю это можно сравнить с любым тантрическим посвящением. Если оно произошло удачно, если у ученика есть глубокая преданность к ламе, то ум ученика раскрывается.

----------


## куру хунг

> Прочитал  Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче и вот имею вопрос. Он много говорит о введении в природу ума -ригпа, которое делает учитель. Так вот вопрос в том, как это практически возможно? Что такое, например, может сделать лама, чтобы не очень то великий практик, но который хочет таковым стать, узнал наконец это ригпа. Это видимо практикуется в традиции Ньингма? какие есть объяснения на этот счет ?.


 Ну зрасьтя. В вашей традиции это например хрестоматийный удар башмаком по голове. :Big Grin:  

 Не самое ужасное кстати, кто то из мастеров описывал случай что его вообще принародно
 , когда у него скопились газы в животе Учитель пнул
ногой в живот и... конфуз понятный случился. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....E1%E4%F0%EE%ED

----------


## ullu

> Ну зрасьтя. В вашей традиции это например хрестоматийный удар башмаком по голове.


Это Наропа что ль не очень великий практик то был?  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Это Наропа что ль не очень великий практик то был?


 Я отвечал на вопрос-Что может сделат лама...что б узать что такое ригпа? 
 Уровень практика здесь-не причём

----------


## PampKin Head

Лама пытается ознакомить ученика любым доступным способом с этим. И делается это именно в соответствии с уровнем практики (уровнем способностей) того, кого ознакамливают.

----------


## ullu

> Я отвечал на вопрос-Что может сделат лама...что б узать что такое ригпа? 
>  Уровень практика здесь-не причём


Вообще то вопрос включал *чтобы не очень то великий практик, но который хочет таковым стать, *

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Так вот вопрос в том, как это практически возможно?


Попробуйте - узнаете.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Раньше это просто так не давали, возьмите для примера хотя бы историю мытарств Наропы.

----------


## Калдэн

> Раньше это просто так не давали, возьмите для примера хотя бы историю мытарств Наропы.


 Так тож раньше .
Раньше много чего было не так .

----------


## Роман К

PampKin Head. Спасибо. То есть это либо происходит спонтанно, либо от каких-то действий учителя, или его слов, т.е когда ум ученика готов, а учитель в силу своих способностей и опыта просто видит "куда бить". В это смысле действительно нет разницы между Махамудрой и Дзогчен, в смысле результата практики. Просто меня немного смущало, что в традиции Кагью не много говорят о непосредственно *введении* ученика в состояние полного осознавания, например Оле говорит, что в результате правильной  практики возможны моменты осознаавания, которые могут повторяться чаще или не очень, но в Дзогчен прямо говорят: "Лама вводит в состояние Ригпа, в самом начале, а потом ничего - только тренируйся в этом, будь внимателен". Очень интересные различия. Т.е. получается что В Махамудре (Кагью) это более случайно, что ли ?   А в Дзогчен как будто уже все известно с самого начала. Но это же тоже не совсем верно...И зачем же тогда столько Тантр и Терма, если есть одно главное поучение об осознанности и внимательности. Вод ведь какая штука....

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head. Спасибо. То есть это либо происходит спонтанно, либо от каких-то действий учителя, или его слов, т.е когда ум ученика готов, а учитель в силу своих способностей и опыта просто видит "куда бить". В это смысле действительно нет разницы между Махамудрой и Дзогчен, в смысле результата практики. Просто меня немного смущало, что в традиции Кагью не много говорят о непосредственно *введении* ученика в состояние полного осознавания, например Оле говорит, что в результате правильной  практики возможны моменты осознаавания, которые могут повторяться чаще или не очень, но в Дзогчен прямо говорят: "Лама вводит в состояние Ригпа, в самом начале, а потом ничего - только тренируйся в этом, будь внимателен". Очень интересные различия. Т.е. получается что В Махамудре (Кагью) это более случайно, что ли ?   А в Дзогчен как будто уже все известно с самого начала. Но это же тоже не совсем верно...И зачем же тогда столько Тантр и Терма, если есть одно главное поучение об осознанности и внимательности. Вод ведь какая штука....


Ознакамливает.

...
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm

*Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо
(Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпочэ)*

(1813 — 1899)
*
СВЕТОЧ УВЕРЕННОСТИ*
>>>
Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления7.

Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств8. Ведь так было сказано

----------


## Калдэн

> В это смысле действительно нет разницы между Махамудрой и Дзогчен, в смысле результата практики. 
> 
>  но в Дзогчен прямо говорят: "Лама вводит в состояние Ригпа, в самом начале, а потом ничего - только тренируйся в этом, будь внимателен". Очень интересные различия. Т.е. получается что В Махамудре (Кагью) это более случайно, что ли ?   А в Дзогчен как будто уже все известно с самого начала.


 В Махамудре - не случайно , а постепенно .  В Дзогчене в качестве пути берётся сам плод  , что базируется   на  изначальном самосовершенстве , которое нужно ещё суметь распознать , тогда и  можно будет сказать - "известно с самого начала" . В этом "непостепенность"  Дзогчена .  
Прочитайте "Три Завета" Гараба Дордже и комментарии на это великих лам .




> И зачем же тогда столько Тантр и Терма, если есть одно главное поучение об осознанности и внимательности.


Наверно затем же , зачем и множество Будд .   :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

> ... в Дзогчен прямо говорят: "Лама вводит в состояние Ригпа, в самом начале, а потом ничего - только тренируйся в этом, будь внимателен". Очень интересные различия. Т.е. получается что В Махамудре (Кагью) это более случайно, что ли ?   А в Дзогчен как будто уже все известно с самого начала. Но это же тоже не совсем верно...И зачем же тогда столько Тантр и Терма, если есть одно главное поучение об осознанности и внимательности. Вод ведь какая штука....


Уверяю Вас, к величайшему сожалению халявы не бывает и работать, и ещё раз работать прийдётся в любом случае :Wink:

----------


## Айвар

А мне вообще постоянно приходит на ум первая встреча с Патрулом Ринпоче, у меня даже фотка сохранилась. Хотя и сейчас, я все еще неясно помню все что там(ритрите) происходило, но когда гляжу на фотку вижу свое совешенно безумно счастливое лицо и понимаю вот это и есть ПРИРОДА УМА. Боже мой это действительно встреча с отцом, другом и мамой. Какой я все-таки дрянной мальчуган.

----------


## PampKin Head

... и это пройдет.

----------


## Inbongo

> Прочитал  Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче и вот имею вопрос. Он много говорит о введении в природу ума -ригпа, которое делает учитель. Так вот вопрос в том, как это практически возможно? Что такое, например, может сделать лама, чтобы не очень то великий практик, но который хочет таковым стать, узнал наконец это ригпа. Это видимо практикуется в традиции Ньингма? какие есть объяснения на этот счет ?.


Цитата:

"Введение в естественное состояние 

Когда появляются внутренние и внешние знаки, мастер вводит нас в естественное 
состояние посредством объяснения природы тех переживаний, которые у нас уже были 
и того знания, которое мы обрели самостоятельно. Таким образом практика обретает 
характер большего покоя и расслабленности, она становится в меньшей степени 
практикой сосредоточения и концентрации и больше становится похожей на практику 
созерцания. 

Именно на этой стадии, когда мы опустились ниже поверхностного уровня 
движущегося ума, мастер расспрашивает нас о нашем переживании естественного 
состояния ума. Задаваемые вопросы относятся к природе ума (имеет ли он форму или 
цвет, или точное месторасположение), затем — к природе и происхождению мыслей (откуда 
они возникают, где они пребывают и где растворяются, кто их наблюдает). Учитель 
может спросить: "Кто ты?" или "Что представляет собой твой ум? Имеет ли он цвет 
и форму?" или: "Откуда берутся твои мысли?", но при этом сам он не будет давать 
никаких намеков на ответы. Только когда мы обретем понимание посредством 
практики проникновения в ум и посредством наших собственных медитативных 
переживаний, мастер раскроет нам природу ума, прямо указав нам на наше 
собственное знание, полученное на основе личного опыта, а также даст объяснения 
относительно кунжи и ригпа и их неразрывного единства в изначальном состоянии. 
Поскольку все то, что мастер нам объясняет и рассказывает, является знанием, 
которое мы приобрели сами посредством собственного прямого переживания, наше 
понимание будет ясным и истинным. Мастер не дает нам свою собственную концепцию, 
нечто, что мы не пережили на собственном опыте, это привело бы липа к 
интеллектуальному пониманию. Он вводит нас в то, что мы уже сами обнаружили 
внутри себя. 

Необходимо самим достичь этого непосредственного переживания..."

----------

